
Airbnb offers $50,000 insurance policy after user's 'nightmare' - da5e
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/08/airbnb-insurance-guarantee.html
======
shawnee_
A little bit of a shame that the insurance industry is going to bank on this.
The article doesn't state specifically, but some kind of complex underwriting
has to be going on.

Interesting, tangentially related: 'Insurance' is the most expensive keyword
in Google AdWords advertising:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/infogr...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/infographic-
the-most-expensive-keywords-in-google-adwords/242450/)

------
Pointsly
Incredible business move on their part... they should come out of this entire
crisis a winner. Might even be one of those no publicity is bad publicity
examples.

